# Cantatas de JSBach



## Marcel

What are the ten cantatas of Bach that you like most? Please, in order of preference.


----------



## SONNET CLV

For me, Sundays are pretty much Bach cantata days, and I often try to match up the cantata appropriate for the day. Of course, around Christmas time I listen to the Christmas cantatas, and I'm quite fond of the "Wedding Cantata" and several of the secular cantatas which are good at any time of year. I tend to favor "Ich habe genug" among all of them, but beyond that I do not necessarily favor a top ten, since I'm a cantata fan, having several complete sets of the works and quite a few individual copies as well as the scores. I never thought about having ten favorites. Sorry. I just like them all. The variety of the cantatas is astounding. They rank as my favorite Bach works.


----------

